# Aveda in Dubai



## selennium (Jan 5, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I realize there's no Aveda store/salon here in Dubai (if there are, please enlighten me!) but would you know of any salons/retail outlets in the UAE that may at least sell their hair care products here? 

Thanks very much!


----------



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

I have been looking for the same thing. I use all Aveda products and normally stock up when I go back home. I have also been getting my hair colored by Aveda as well and can't seem to find anything close to it. If you've already found something please enlighten me as well.


----------



## Marzipants (Aug 20, 2011)

*Update?*

I was just online, trying to find Aveda as well... Have either of you found out anything further since January? I just came back from Toronto and stocked up, but I am really hoping one of these days Aveda is carried by someone, somewhere in Dubai!!!


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

Aveda hair products are not sold in the UAE. Second to Aveda l like Aveeno. Neither are sold in the UAE.

You either have to bring it with you or you can buy online and use Aramex Shop and Ship.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Sunset said:


> Aveda hair products are not sold in the UAE. Second to Aveda l like Aveeno. Neither are sold in the UAE.
> 
> You either have to bring it with you or you can buy online and use Aramex Shop and Ship.


I thought you could not ship liquids through Shop & Ship. Has this changed?


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

dizzyizzy said:


> I thought you could not ship liquids through Shop & Ship. Has this changed?


To be honest, I don't know. I never used S&S.


----------

